# Holiday Pheasant



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

The pheasant hunting has been pretty good the last few days around deer creek and ross county.
Last saturday ross county 4 hens 2 cocks 1 cock in the bag (2+yr bird)
last sunday deer creek 2 hens 1 cock 1 cock in the bag (2 yr bird)
Today wed. deer creek 6 hens 1 cock 1 cock in bag (this year bird)
Sunday and Wed. Birds setting REALLY tight
Some Quail coming up in Ross co 
things are looking up
Everyone Have a Great Christmas and a Happy New Year
Take a kid hunting and fishing 

Geowol
George


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

HENS are they legal now? my odnr rule book says roosters only??even if stocked


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Hens are not legal 
only the cocks were bagged if you noticed in my post
Geowol
George


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey George nice to see ya doing good. i haven`t got out yet this year at all.

Have a Merrry Christmas and a Happy New Year !!!



Bub


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Bub
You and your family have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year as well !!

I've been hitting it hard last couple of weeks missed all the early season stuff since I spent most of the fall in the UK working and it looks like I'm going back pretty soon. 
Birds seem to be doing pretty good down around pickaway,ross and madison counties even seen a few grouse down in jackson co have not had a chance to hunt them yet maybe later in the season
We never did get to do that goose hunt maybe next year.
Keep me posted on your event looking forward to helping out again this year
Geowol
George


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

we still have time for that goose hunt if you get a day or two to make it over here . Grand Lake should be safe to get on in about a week.

I`m starting to get things put together for this years outing.i`ll let you know as things progress.so far it looks like it will be great year again.

Bub


----------

